# Rootzwiki Swag Supporting Members



## digit (Jul 22, 2011)

*Rootzwiki Swag*​
*Rootzwiki Swag. I Supported and*

I got my stuff.150.00%I did not get my stuff.150.00%


----------



## digit (Jul 22, 2011)

Doing a poll...

How many people donated but never got there package from RootzWiki.

I did back in April and never got anything.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

I got my stuff... after over 4 months.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Ask R1Lover where your package is, there is no need for a poll, Monday another batch was sent out.


----------

